# dextrose



## Blackbird (Aug 11, 2005)

Is it dextrose that you should put in your isolate shake?  If so how  much?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Aug 11, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Is it dextrose that you should put in your isolate shake?  If so how  much?




yes........ 2:1 ratio (dex/protein)


----------



## wolfyEVH (Aug 11, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> Alot off people have told me to add dextrose to my shake after I train. I cant seem to find it. can any one tell me were to buy it.




visit your local winery or brewery.  Dextrose = corn sugar.


----------



## ummmwhat (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/now/dex.html

3.25 for a 2 pound bag


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.trueprotien.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=78


----------



## Freejay (Aug 11, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys foer the dextrose info. i tried all my vitamine store by me . they think I am nuts asking for Dextrose.



They think your nuts because it is a fast acting sugar that normally is regarded as BAD.  Too much sugar can effect insulin response (long term) by causing you to become insulin resistant.  I prefer slower absorbing sugars, my favorite being Agave Nectar.


----------



## MdTNT (Aug 11, 2005)

30 min. before your workout: 20-40 whey isolate, 20-40g maltodextrin
Immediately pre workout 5g glutamine
during workout 15g poweraid or Gatorade (with BCAA's if you can afford to)
Post workout: immediately after: 5 g glutamine   Within 20 min: 50g whey isolate, 50g dextrose, 50g maltodextrin, 5-10g crea

this is a typical work out ore and post shake for myself. 
If you are looking where to purchase any of these items you cna always try trueprotein.com as was mentioned earlier. M-


----------



## juicinjay (Aug 12, 2005)

*drugstore*

I bought my dex at the local drugstore. They should have it.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Aug 12, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> What is Malotodextrin another type of sugar?



Ya, it's absorbed slower than dextrose.


----------

